# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  مؤشر قوة العملات نظره واحده تكفي لمعرفة ماذا يحدث على جميع الأزواج !  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ae_dxb

السلام عليكم 
 مؤشر قوة العملات نظره واحده تكفي لمعرفة ماذا يحدث على جميع الأزواج ! 
طبعا التحليل الأساسي مهم جدا هو الذي يخبرنا أضعف عمله وأقوى عمله وبعدها نتخذ قرار البيع أو 
الشراء وهذا المؤشر يرسم لنا صورة قوة عملات تلك الدول  
مؤشرات قوة العملات كثيره لقد أمضيت اليوم بأكمله وأنا أختبرها وأبحث عن الأفضل  
Strength  Currencies indicator 
بحثت كثيرا في المواقع الأجنبيه وجدت هذا المؤشر  
KG RS GROUP V1.1.ex4   
طبعا يجب تكبير الشارت أقصى درجه ووضعه على الشارت اليومي لأي زوج حتى يعطي إشاره أكثر دقه  
من الفريمات الأخرى  
طبعا المؤشر واضح كل خط يعبر عن حركة الزوج فوق خط 50 صعود تحت 50 هبوط   
من خلال النظره الأولى يتضح  أن أقوى عمله هي اليورو وأضعف عمله هي دولار كندي   
طبعا نحن لم نرى شارت زوج اليورو دولار كندي ولكن نفتحه ونتأكد ونسئل أنفسنا  
هل ما أخبرنا به المؤشر صحيح ؟؟؟؟   
فتحنا الشارت اليومي منذ  أكثر من 10 ايام وزوج اليورو دولار كندي في ترند صاعد 
وهذا يؤكد صحة ما رأيناه على المؤشر 
إذن لن تحتاج إلى فتح 28 شارت لتحلل الأزواج لترى من أقوى وأضعف العملات  
ف  مؤشر قوة العملات نظره واحده تكفي لمعرفة ماذا يحدث على جميع الأزواج !  المؤشر مرفق 
التجارب مستمره وأنا دائما أبحث عن الأفضل  
أنتظر تعليقاتكم

----------


## ابو محمد 2008

بارك الله فيك
ألا يصلح للفريمات الصغيره أو هو يعطي إنطباع للعملة على الفريمات الكبيرة

----------


## AL-MEHDHAR

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ismat

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ae_dxb

نعمل أختبار للمعلومات التي أعطنا إياها مؤشر قوة العملات  
عرفنا أن أول أقوى زوج هو اليورو دولار كندي 
ماهي العمله الثانيه الأقوى البرتقالي والبنفسجي  :016:   
زوج الإسترالي دولار كندي  
نفتح الشارت اليومي ونتأكد     
نعم صحيح الزوج في ترند صاعد وغالبية الشموع صاعده منذ فتره طويلة   
هكذا وفر علينا المؤشر عنا البحث بين الشارتات 
 عن أقوى وأضعف عمله

----------


## ae_dxb

> بارك الله فيك
> ألا يصلح للفريمات الصغيره أو هو يعطي إنطباع للعملة على الفريمات الكبيرة

 يصلح لجميع الفريمات ولكن الأشارات ستكون مختلفه وحركته قد تكون أسرع  
ومن المعروف أن أصدق الفريمات هو ال 4 ساعات واليومي  
ولكني أجربه الآن على اليومي فقط جربوه وقد تكتشفون أشياء أخرى

----------


## ae_dxb

هذا مثال على المؤشر على زوج المجنون الباوند ين  
وتم تغير أعدادات المؤشر كالتالي   
تم تعطيل جميع العملات وتفعيل فقط الباوند والين والبارات لمدة 10 أيام أقل ترند عام يمكن الأعتماد عليه 
10 أيام وأكثر وكلما تزداد عدد الأيام تزداد مصداقية الترند وقوته   
ماذا نستنتج من المؤشر الذي على الشارت ؟ 
1. عندما هبط الباوند الخط الأحمر تحت 50 أصبح الزوج هابط وهذا ما رأيناه في الشموع الهابطه 
2. لما صعد الخط الأبيض الين فوق خط 50 وصعد الخط الأحمر وتحركا بشكل موازي مع بعض 
ظهرت عندنا شمعه دوجي . 
3. عندما هبط الخط الأبيض تحت ال 50 والأحمر الباوند أصبح في الأعلى ظهرت عندنا 
شمعتين صاعدتين وعندما هبط الخط الأحمر والأبيض تحت ال 50 ظهرت عندنا شمعتين هابطتين 
هذه مالدي حتى اللحظه اي شيء جديد سأذكره لكم وشكرا

----------


## kale2010

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المؤشر

----------


## kale2010

نحن نشترى العمله عند ضعفها ونبيعها عند قوتها

----------


## ae_dxb

الآن قمت بإدخال مؤشر آخر وهو  FLOW METER 2.0 مختلف بعض الشيء من حيث الأشاره 
والألوان    
يمكن بعد مشاهدة المؤشرين أن نعرف إشارة  العملات القويه والضعيفه  
لاتنسوا إضافة مستوى 4.5 للمؤشر كما في الصورة  
مثلا أقوى عمله في المؤشر الأول اليورو  
والمؤشر الثاني أضعف عمله  الدولار نشاهد شارت اليورو دولار  نلاحظ أن الأشاره صحيحه الزوج في صعود  
تختلف الأشاره حسب الفريمات   المؤشر مرفق

----------


## ae_dxb

هذا التمبلت أجمل       
التمبلت مرفق

----------


## p7i

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك يا اخي، متابعين موضوعك
الي الامام

----------


## ae_dxb

> هذا التمبلت أجمل       
> التمبلت مرفق

  
يوجد مشكله في التمبلت المؤشر الأول خط الين باللون الأبيض  
لن يظهر لو جعلت الخلفيه بيضاء لذلك أرجو عدم أستخدام خلفيه بيضاء والرجوع للون الأسود أفضل    
تم الدخول في 8 صفقات ولكن من المبكر الحكم عليها لأن التحليل كان على الشارت اليومي 
حتى الآن حققت   
65 نقطه

----------


## mohamad ali

السلام  عليكم     
اخي  العزيز     
المؤشرات   لم   تعمل   ياريت   تضيف    المؤشرات  مرة   اخرى

----------


## نور الدين محمد

تم تحميل النؤشرات و جارى الأختبار.....مجهود رائع من صاحب الموضوع

----------


## ae_dxb

تم تحقيق  269 نقطه على 8 أزواج في أقل من 24 ساعة  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  
المفروض عدد النقاط أكبر  
لأني أقفلت صفقه واحده  بالخطأ  وكان زوج دولار كندي فرنك 
جميع الصفقات رابحه ولا صفقه خاسره  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:

----------


## Alsager00

جزاك الله خير

----------


## whgp

> السلام عليكم 
> مؤشر قوة العملات نظره واحده تكفي لمعرفة ماذا يحدث على جميع الأزواج ! 
> طبعا التحليل الأساسي مهم جدا هو الذي يخبرنا أضعف عمله وأقوى عمله وبعدها نتخذ قرار البيع أو 
> الشراء وهذا المؤشر يرسم لنا صورة قوة عملات تلك الدول  
> مؤشرات قوة العملات كثيره لقد أمضيت اليوم بأكمله وأنا أختبرها وأبحث عن الأفضل  
> Strength Currencies indicator 
> بحثت كثيرا في المواقع الأجنبيه وجدت هذا المؤشر  
> KG RS GROUP V1.1.ex4   
> طبعا يجب تكبير الشارت أقصى درجه ووضعه على الشارت اليومي لأي زوج حتى يعطي إشاره أكثر دقه  
> ...

 _أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لكن المؤشر لا يعمل_

----------


## مناحي

اخي حاولت تشغيل المؤشر والتمبلت على التريد و fxdd ولم افلح  
ارجو رفع المؤشر مره اخرى

----------


## ae_dxb

تم رفع المؤشر مره أخرى بصيغة mq4

----------


## whgp

> تم رفع المؤشر مره أخرى بصيغة mq4

   بارك الله فيك  الآن اشتغل المؤشر

----------


## kale2010

> تم تحقيق  269 نقطه على 8 أزواج في أقل من 24 ساعة  
> المفروض عدد النقاط أكبر  
> لأني أقفلت صفقه واحده  بالخطأ  وكان زوج دولار كندي فرنك 
> جميع الصفقات رابحه ولا صفقه خاسره

  
 الف مبروك الارباح اخى الكريم  و جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## hakem

> تم رفع المؤشر مره أخرى بصيغة mq4

   _                                                     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _                                                   الاخ الفاضل ارجو رفع المؤشر الاخر_  _                                                  لان النظر ضعيف بارك الله فيك وشكرا_

----------


## ae_dxb

> _                                                     السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_  _                                                   الاخ الفاضل ارجو رفع المؤشر الاخر_  _                                                  لان النظر ضعيف بارك الله فيك وشكرا_

 يكفي مؤشر واحد فقط 
من اليوم وصاعدا سأتفرغ لمؤشرات قوة  العملات  
من خلال بحثي في الأنترنت وجدت أنه عالم واسع ويحتاج بحث فيديو ومنتديات ...الخ 
وبعض المؤشرات للأسف غير موجوده وتكلف مئات الدولارات ولكن هذا لن يمنع من الإستعانه  
بمؤشرات مشابه   السؤال الأهم متى أغلق الصفقات ومتى أفتح الصفقات   ؟؟؟ 
تم الأستعانه بصور لمؤشر آخر ونفس طريقة عمل مؤشر KG RS GROUP V1.1 
الصفقات في اليومين السابقين تم فتحهم بواسطة المؤشر فقط دون النظر للشارت  
هذي الصور أعتبرها مهمه  
فتح وأغلاق الصفقات يعتمد على 3 أشكال  
الصور تتكلم   
التقاطع     
تشبع البيع والشراء       
تكون _الدايفرجنس   _   
طبعا الأشارات على الفريمات الكبيره  
أكثر مصداقيه وأنا أعتمد على اليومي 
يعني كما رأينا في أول صورة لما حدث تقاطع  
أنكسر الترند

----------


## thecreativex

*ممكن اعرف ايه هى فكرة المؤشر يعنى بيعتمد على ايه لحساب قوة العملة ؟*

----------


## [email protected]

عمل رائع و مجهود كبير تشكر عليه  
بارك الله فيك  
متابع بصمت

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

والله مجهودك رائع جدا يا اخي   وطبعا مؤشرات قوة العملة قوية جداااا انا اعتبره اهم المؤشرات لانك تقدر تحدد ماذا ستشتري وماذا ستبيع   فعندما تقوم ببيع اضعف عملة مقابل اقوى عملة فتخيل مدى مصداقية الصفقة    بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ae_dxb

يوجد مؤشرات قويه في هذا المجال ولكن لم أجدها في الأنترنت ومكلفه  
المؤشر الأول إسم البرنامج 
accustrength     
موقع المؤشر http://www.accustrength.com/   
المؤشر الثاني     
موقع المؤشر http://ns2.nhawkes.com/hawkeye-fatman-mt4.html   
يوجد برزنتيشن وهو مهم  
يشرح فيه المؤشر ويذم بعض المؤشرات وملف 
أكسل متوفر بشكل مجاني لمعرفة قوة العمله 
 في الانترنت  http://ns2.nhawkes.com/downloads/FatmanV20100302-1.pps   
من لديه أي مؤشرات مشابه أو المؤشرين السابقين يضعهما هنا  
وشكرا

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

> يكفي مؤشر واحد فقط 
> من اليوم وصاعدا سأتفرغ لمؤشرات قوة  العملات  
> من خلال بحثي في الأنترنت وجدت أنه عالم واسع ويحتاج بحث فيديو ومنتديات ...الخ 
> وبعض المؤشرات للأسف غير موجوده وتكلف مئات الدولارات ولكن هذا لن يمنع من الإستعانه  
> بمؤشرات مشابه   السؤال الأهم متى أغلق الصفقات ومتى أفتح الصفقات   ؟؟؟ 
> تم الأستعانه بصور لمؤشر آخر ونفس طريقة عمل مؤشر KG RS GROUP V1.1 
> الصفقات في اليومين السابقين تم فتحهم بواسطة المؤشر فقط دون النظر للشارت  
> هذي الصور أعتبرها مهمه  
> فتح وأغلاق الصفقات يعتمد على 3 أشكال  
> ...

  
اخي الكريم ممكن ترفقلنا المؤشر اللي في هذه المشاركة بارك الله فيك

----------


## ae_dxb

> اخي الكريم ممكن ترفقلنا المؤشر اللي في هذه المشاركة بارك الله فيك

 
إسم المؤشر    *Forex Flow indicator  وهو غير مجاني*  
لذلك يمكن الأستعانه بالمؤشرين الذين قمت بأرفاقهما في أول الموضوع

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

بارك الله فيك اخي وانا ان شاءالله ساقوم بالبحث معك اذا وجدت شيء مجاني سارفقه هنا ايضا

----------


## مناحي

> تم رفع المؤشر مره أخرى بصيغة mq4

 شكرا لك   :Rose:

----------


## الانيق456

شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع
وقد وضع اخينا ابو زياد مؤشر يحسب قوة العمله على ايفريم ويعطي بناءا عليه هل العملية شراء او بيع 
في موضوع لاخينا مافيا الفوركس في موضوع قوة العملة والتحليل الكمي
وان شاء الله سرفق المؤشر وصورة منه

----------


## الانيق456

وهذه صورة للمؤشر

----------


## الانيق456

وهذا المؤشر

----------


## MBR

بارك الله لك استاذنا الباحث المجتهد كاتب الموضوع الذى لم اتمكن من قراءة اسمه 
اسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد وان يزيدك من علمه ورزقه ويفتح لك ابواب الخير  
كل طرح لك افضل مما سبق اى تنافس ذتى 
حفظك الله من كل شر  وعين

----------


## whgp

يا شباب أنا لاحظت تغير مؤشر قوة العملات أكثر من مرة  ادخل عملية شراء ، وبعد قليل يعطي إشارة بيع   فهل هناك إعداد للمؤشر تضبط به العمليات ؟  والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## ساري الليل

> شكرا لك اخي على هذا الموضوع
> وقد وضع اخينا ابو زياد مؤشر يحسب قوة العمله على ايفريم ويعطي بناءا عليه هل العملية شراء او بيع 
> في موضوع لاخينا مافيا الفوركس في موضوع قوة العملة والتحليل الكمي
> وان شاء الله سرفق المؤشر وصورة منه

  ممكن رابط الموضوع الدي فيه المواشر وطريقة استخدامه 
لو سمحت

----------


## ae_dxb

قبل قليل تم الحصول على 20 نقطه بالرغم من السبريد العالي على الزوج 24 نقطه  
لأن الهبوط كان قوي جدا كيف ؟ 
بواسطة قوة العملات وهذه المره أستخدمت ملف أكسل مرفق  
الباوند ضعيف جدا  
الدولار كندي قوي جدا        
كما تلاحظون تم كسر الترند الصاعد  
الآن أفكر هل يمكن أن نعرف الترند الذي سيكسر قريبا  
عن طريق المؤشر ؟ 
أصحاب إستراتيجية الترند المكسور يقلبون الشارتات بحثا عن تقاطع متوسطات  
عند حدوث تقاطع على مؤشر KG RS GROUP  
وصعود العملتين فوق وتحت هذا يعني أحتمال الترند سيكسر 
ويتحول من هابط إلى صاعد أو العكس  
أفكار كثيره تحتاج تجارب لنجعل من المتاجره في الفوركس أسهل

----------


## ae_dxb

المزيد من الصفقات  السريعه المجموع 43 نقطه 
24 نقطه على زوج المجنون الباوند ين

----------


## ae_dxb

المزيد من الصفقات السريعه المجموع 83 نقطه   
قوة العمله تخبرنا بالمزيد الدولار قوي جدا 
النيوزلندي ضعيف جدا وصل لنقطة الصفر   
نيوزلندي دولار 21 نقطه 
نيوزلندي كندي دولار 20 نقطه 
شارت نيوزلندي كندي    
وكسر الترند الصاعد  
شارت نيوزلندي دولار وكسر الترند الصاعد والصفقات التي تمت في الحساب ربح 83 نقطه من 4 
صفقات سريعه

----------


## ساري الليل

> المزيد من الصفقات السريعه المجموع 83 نقطه   
> قوة العمله تخبرنا بالمزيد الدولار قوي جدا 
> النيوزلندي ضعيف جدا وصل لنقطة الصفر   
> نيوزلندي دولار 21 نقطه 
> نيوزلندي كندي دولار 20 نقطه 
> شارت نيوزلندي كندي    
> وكسر الترند الصاعد  
> شارت نيوزلندي دولار وكسر الترند الصاعد والصفقات التي تمت في الحساب ربح 83 نقطه من 4 
> صفقات سريعه

  
شكرا لك اخوي على برنامج اكسل  
 انا طربطته بالميتاتريدر الباري ولكن لم تحدث كل الخانات اي المشكله

----------


## ae_dxb

> شكرا لك اخوي على برنامج اكسل  
>  انا طربطته بالميتاتريدر الباري ولكن لم تحدث كل الخانات اي المشكله

 تاكد من وضع صح أمام  Enable DDE server      
ويجب أن يكون الميتاتريدر مفتوح  
عند فتح ملف الأكسل سيظهر لك مستطيل  أضغط على أبديت

----------


## sabo

ملف الاكسل تالف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

اخي ae_dxb بخصوص ملف الاكسيل 
فتحت صفقة على اليورو فرنك وكان الفرنك قيمته 1.8 ولونه احمر 
اليورو كان قيمته 7.00 ولونه اورانج وكان يدخل على زيادة للون الاخضر اي قوي  
ولما فتحت الصفقة بدأوا بالتراجع اليورو نزل والفرنك طعت واصبح لونه اصفر والصفقة مازالت في السالب  
هل هذه طريقة الاستخدام الصح ولا هناك شيء غلط في طريقة استخدام المؤشر؟؟

----------


## ae_dxb

> اخي ae_dxb بخصوص ملف الاكسيل 
> فتحت صفقة على اليورو فرنك وكان الفرنك قيمته 1.8 ولونه احمر 
> اليورو كان قيمته 7.00 ولونه اورانج وكان يدخل على زيادة للون الاخضر اي قوي  
> ولما فتحت الصفقة بدأوا بالتراجع اليورو نزل والفرنك طعت واصبح لونه اصفر والصفقة مازالت في السالب  
> هل هذه طريقة الاستخدام الصح ولا هناك شيء غلط في طريقة استخدام المؤشر؟؟

 عزيزي ملف الأكسل وضعته للتجربه فقط وقد أعطى بعض الأشارات وأصابت الأهداف 
ولكن عندما دخلت في الفتره الأسيويه أعطاني أشارات قويه ودخلت 4 صفقات وعكس عليه السعر 
وهذا الشي أسميه غدر أحيانا المؤشرات تفعل ذلك بك تعطيك أشارات قويه وتغدر بك 
ولكن من رأي أن أعود لمؤشر KG RS GROUP  لأن عند حدوث تقاطع نعرف أن السعر سينعكس

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

> عزيزي ملف الأكسل وضعته للتجربه فقط وقد أعطى بعض الأشارات وأصابت الأهداف 
> ولكن عندما دخلت في الفتره الأسيويه أعطاني أشارات قويه ودخلت 4 صفقات وعكس عليه السعر 
> وهذا الشي أسميه غدر أحيانا المؤشرات تفعل ذلك بك تعطيك أشارات قويه وتغدر بك 
> ولكن من رأي أن أعود لمؤشر KG RS GROUP  لأن عند حدوث تقاطع نعرف أن السعر سينعكس

 بارك الله فيك 
فعلا من مقارنتي للمؤشرات وملف الاكسيل وجدت ان افضلهم مصداقية هو KG RS GROUP ولكن ايضا ليس كل تقاطع انا اخذ فقط التقاطعات عندما يتقاطعوا واحد جاي من فوق والاخر من تحت ويتقابلوا عن خط الخمسين او قريب منه

----------


## ae_dxb

> بارك الله فيك 
> فعلا من مقارنتي للمؤشرات وملف الاكسيل وجدت ان افضلهم مصداقية هو KG RS GROUP ولكن ايضا ليس كل تقاطع انا اخذ فقط التقاطعات عندما يتقاطعوا واحد جاي من فوق والاخر من تحت ويتقابلوا عن خط الخمسين او قريب منه

 هذا هو المطلوب التجريب والأستنتاج هكذا ستتعلم الكثير 
أنا تعبت كثيرا  في التنقيب عن المؤشرات في الأنترنت هذا المؤشر KG RS GROUP 
لم يطرح في أي منتدى عربي فقط موجود في المنتديات الأجنبيه 
وهو حساس أكثر لحركة السعر من FLOWMETER 2.0 
يعني يعطيك أحساس قوي عند رؤيته بماهي الصورة المتكونه على الشارت 
قبل أن ترا شارت الزوج

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

تمام بارك الله فيك 
واعتقد ان مؤشر ال CCF اللذي وضعه احد الاخوة ايضا جيد ولكني لم اجربه بعد بتركيز 
وضعته في المرفقات ايضا

----------


## ae_dxb

> تمام بارك الله فيك 
> واعتقد ان مؤشر ال CCF اللذي وضعه احد الاخوة ايضا جيد ولكني لم اجربه بعد بتركيز 
> وضعته في المرفقات ايضا

 
عزيزي المؤشر السابق قمت بتجربته وأعتقد نفس مؤشرات أخرى 
لم تصل إلى المستوى المطلوب    
قمت بإضافة مستوين هما 80  و المستوى 20 إلى المؤشر KG RS GROUP 
يعني نفس مستويات مؤشر الأستوكاستيك قد ترى المزيد من الفرص دون الأعتماد فقط على التقاطع 
عند خط 50 فقط وتكتشف أشياء جديده  :016:  
أيضا لو تلاحظ  هذا المؤشر   
شاهد المستويات التي تمت إضافتها له 
طبعا هذا المؤشر بحثت عنه كثيرا في الأنترنت ولم أجده 
وسعره خيالي تقريبا فوق 400 دولار 
سأكثف البحث عنه وأتمنى من يجد المؤشر أن يضعه هنا  
لو تشاهد البرزنتيشن ستلاحظ أن قام بتوجيه أنتقادات لمؤشرات 
أخرى بنفس المجال   http://ns2.nhawkes.com/downloads/FatmanV20100302-1.pps

----------


## ae_dxb

وجدت هذا السطر عن مؤشر hawkeye fatman 
في منتدى أجنبي 
hawkeye fatman is selling a system for $750 that you can get for free on the 
 net:  http://articles.mql4.com/484 and http://articles.mql4.com/422 
مؤشر hawkeye fatman يباع ب 750 دولار ويمكن الحصول بشكل مجاني  
أعتقد المؤشر مشابه له وهو الذي في الرابطين السابقين لم أجربه            
سأجرب المؤشر وأخبركم بالنتائج

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

فعلا انا دخلت على موقع هذا المؤشر اعتقد انه كان ثمنه 600 دولار 
ان شاء الله نحاول لو نجده مجانا في احد المواقع الاخرى  
بالنسبة للمستويات التي اضفتها على مؤشر KS group سالاحظ كيف ممكن نستفيد منهم وان شاءالله المؤشرات فيها خير  
انا دخلت شراء على فرصة على الاسترالي مع الدولار شراء على شارت الاربع ساعات كان فيه تقاطع حدث تقريبا عند خط 50 وفي نفس الوقت كان رادد من ترند صاعد وانا كنت واضع موفنج 15 سيمبل كسره ايضا 
ان شاءالله فرصة تكون جيدة

----------


## ae_dxb

> فعلا انا دخلت على موقع هذا المؤشر اعتقد انه كان ثمنه 600 دولار 
> ان شاء الله نحاول لو نجده مجانا في احد المواقع الاخرى  
> بالنسبة للمستويات التي اضفتها على مؤشر KS group سالاحظ كيف ممكن نستفيد منهم وان شاءالله المؤشرات فيها خير  
> انا دخلت شراء على فرصة على الاسترالي مع الدولار شراء على شارت الاربع ساعات كان فيه تقاطع حدث تقريبا عند خط 50 وفي نفس الوقت كان رادد من ترند صاعد وانا كنت واضع موفنج 15 سيمبل كسره ايضا 
> ان شاءالله فرصة تكون جيدة

 
المؤشر الآخر أيضا يجب دراسته وهو يبدو روسي الصنع لأن النسخه الأصليه باللغه الروسيه  
وشرح طرق للمتاجره عليه حتى رسم على المؤشر نفسه خط الترند ليحدد متى يدخل شراء أو بيع  
بواسطة المؤشر      
وهو موجود على موقعين لا أعرف لماذا هل أحدهما تطوير للأخر ولكن أعتقد به معلومات مهمه  http://articles.mql4.com/484 
وهذا أيضا  http://articles.mql4.com/422

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

تمام ربنا يباركلك مجهود كبير منك 
انا حاليا اقوم بالقراءة و نحاول نشوف كيف ممكن نستفيد منه ان شاءالله ومن باقي المؤشرات الاخرى ونحاول نكون استراتيجية نمشي عليها تكون معتمدة على قوة العملة

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

والله يا اخي الكريم واضح انه مؤشر ان شاءالله قوي  
تفضلوا برؤية النتائج على الشارت فوق  
ستجدوا فرصة بلون اصفر فقط لابين لكم انه ممكن نرسم الترندات على المؤشر على قمم او قيعان صغير داخل الموجة او قمم وقيعان كبيرة مثل اللي باللون الاصفر  
وانصح الدخول به مع الاتجاه وليس عكسه 
هذه كانت فرص على الاسترالي دولار فريم 4 ساعات

----------


## ساري الليل

> تاكد من وضع صح أمام  Enable DDE server      
> ويجب أن يكون الميتاتريدر مفتوح  
> عند فتح ملف الأكسل سيظهر لك مستطيل  أضغط على أبديت

  
جربت كل شي ولم ينفع ماهو التريد الدي تستخدمة

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

اخي يمكنك ان تجرب على ال تريد او ميتار تريدر شركة وول ستريت انا مجرب على الاتينن وشغالة مفيش مشكلة ان شاءالله

----------


## ساري الليل

> اخي يمكنك ان تجرب على ال تريد او ميتار تريدر شركة وول ستريت انا مجرب على الاتينن وشغالة مفيش مشكلة ان شاءالله

 جربت التريد وافاكسديدي والباري ولم تفلح المشكله ليست جميع الازواج تتحدث بعضها يتحدث والبعض الاخر لا يتحدث ومكان السعر ومربعات وخرابيش

----------


## ae_dxb

لدي فكره سيتم تطبيقها الأسبوع القادم إن شاء الله 
قمنا بإضافة مستويات 20 و 25 و 75 و 80 إلى مؤشر KG RS GROUP        
لن  نفتح صفقه بيع أو شراء إلا عند تلك المستويات  
20 و 25 و 75 و 80 
مثال
 اليورو دولار  
اليورو وصل عند 75 
الدولار وصل عند 25 
العمليه الصفقه ستكون شراء اليورو دولار  
الهدف 20 وبدون ستوب لوز 
الشارت 4 ساعات  
هذا فقط كأول تجربه وبعدها يمكن أن نحدد وقف أو هدف أكبر  
يمكن عمل باك تست يدوي للتاكد من الفرص السابقه

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

طيب تمام يا غالي بس اعتقد انه ننتظر لما يبدا بالخروج من منطقة ال25 لفوق والعملة الاخرى تخرج من خط ال75 لتحت
سيكون اضمن في دخولنا بهذه الطريقة وزي مانقول انه خلاص حصل تشبع في الشراء او في البيع 
لكن طول ماهو لسة فوق 75 او تحت 25 مازال هناك فرصة ليكمل في نفس الاتجاه 
وان شاءالله سيتم عمل الباك تيست اليوي ونرى الاسعار تتغير بمجرد الدخول في هاتين المنطقتين ام لابد انه يخرج منهما  
واشكرك جدا على مجهودك الدائم  :015:

----------


## ae_dxb

> طيب تمام يا غالي بس اعتقد انه ننتظر لما يبدا بالخروج من منطقة ال25 لفوق والعملة الاخرى تخرج من خط ال75 لتحت  سيكون اضمن في دخولنا بهذه الطريقة وزي مانقول انه خلاص حصل تشبع في الشراء او في البيع   لكن طول ماهو لسة فوق 75 او تحت 25 مازال هناك فرصة ليكمل في نفس الاتجاه   وان شاءالله سيتم عمل الباك تيست اليوي ونرى الاسعار تتغير بمجرد الدخول في هاتين المنطقتين ام لابد انه يخرج منهما    واشكرك جدا على مجهودك الدائم

 
يوجد بروكر يوفر أندكس 8 عملات يعني جميع العملات   
وليس كباقي البروكرات التي توفر أندكس الدولار فقط    * http://liteforex.org/downloads/sig4setup.exe*  * بغض النظر عن اختلافة فى الأرقام عن بعض البرامج الأخرى*   * رمز الإندكس*  * الدولار          USDLFX*  * الباوند          GBPLFX*  * اليورو           EURLFX*  * الفرنك          CHFLFX*  * الين             LFXJPY*  * الكندى        CADLFX*  * الاسترالى   AUDLFX*  * النيوزلاندى  NZDLFX* 
هذا شارت الأندكس دولار ومؤشر KG RS GROUP وعليه حالة الدولار وهو في هبوط    
هذا شارت الأندكس اليورو ومؤشر KG RS GROUP وعليه حالة اليورو  وهو في صعود     
الغريب أن البروكر يتيح فتح صفقات على الأندكسات !! 
المهم أعتقد لن نحتاج إلى مراقبة 28 زوج يكفي  9 شارتات وعليها  
العملات والمؤشر وشارت عليه مؤشر KG RS GROUP  لوحده

----------


## ae_dxb

ملاحظه وتنبيه مهم  اندكس الين هو الوحيد عكس جميع الاندكسات   فكلما ارتفع اندكس الين دليل على ضعفه مقابل باقى العملات   وكلما هبط دليل على قوته مقابل باقى العملات

----------


## hakem

> يوجد بروكر يوفر أندكس 8 عملات يعني جميع العملات   وليس كباقي البروكرات التي توفر أندكس الدولار فقط    *http://liteforex.org/downloads/sig4setup.exe*  *بغض النظر عن اختلافة فى الأرقام عن بعض البرامج الأخرى*   *رمز الإندكس*  *الدولار USDLFX*  *الباوند GBPLFX*  *اليورو EURLFX*  *الفرنك CHFLFX*  *الين LFXJPY*  *الكندى CADLFX*  *الاسترالى AUDLFX*  *النيوزلاندى NZDLFX*  هذا شارت الأندكس دولار ومؤشر KG RS GROUP وعليه حالة الدولار وهو في هبوط     هذا شارت الأندكس اليورو ومؤشر KG RS GROUP وعليه حالة اليورو وهو في صعود      الغريب أن البروكر يتيح فتح صفقات على الأندكسات !!  المهم أعتقد لن نحتاج إلى مراقبة 28 زوج يكفي 9 شارتات وعليها   العملات والمؤشر وشارت عليه مؤشر KG RS GROUP لوحده

   
                               السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
                             معلش سؤال صغير كيف تظهر شارت الاندكس من اين

----------


## ae_dxb

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
>                              معلش سؤال صغير كيف تظهر شارت الاندكس من اين

 
أول شيء تقوم بتنصيب الميتاتريدر الذي يحتوي على شارتات أندكس العملات 
وتعمل Show All  
ستظهر لك الأندكسات 
كما في الصورة

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

عندي فكرة كده بجربها الان 
بستخدم مؤشر ال KS group ومعاه المومنتم وبنتظر اشارة الدخول من على مؤشر الKS وبرسم ترندات على المومنتم زي اللي رسمنها على المؤشر الاخضر اللي حطيناه من كام مشاركة وانتظر الكسر على المومنتم  
لو في اتجاه العملة ممكن تدخل تارجت مش اقل من 50 نقطة على حسب تحرك الزوج 
لو العكس ممكن من 20 ل 30 على الاقل  
جاري التجربة لسة

----------


## ae_dxb

> عندي فكرة كده بجربها الان 
> بستخدم مؤشر ال KS group ومعاه المومنتم وبنتظر اشارة الدخول من على مؤشر الKS وبرسم ترندات على المومنتم زي اللي رسمنها على المؤشر الاخضر اللي حطيناه من كام مشاركة وانتظر الكسر على المومنتم  
> لو في اتجاه العملة ممكن تدخل تارجت مش اقل من 50 نقطة على حسب تحرك الزوج 
> لو العكس ممكن من 20 ل 30 على الاقل  
> جاري التجربة لسة

 أنا تركيزي مازال على قوة العملات وبعد معرفة الأقوى نتحرك باتجاه العمله القويه 
والضعيفه   
أنا أيضا لدي أفكار جديده للحصول على 20 نقطه على فريمات أقل من الساعة ووقف خسارة 30 نقطه 
هذه صورة لجميع أندكسات العملات وعليها 9 مؤشرات تحدد حالة الترند على فريمات من الربع ساعة حتى 
الشهري سأجرب وأرى النتيجه  
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## VampiriC AddictioN

تمااام وان شاء الله يكون في طريقة قوية جديدة

----------


## ae_dxb

الصور تتكلم لا تعليق

----------


## hilal

متابع لك يا اخي ، وفقك الله 
عسى نلتقي في الديوانيه 
بلمناسبه كيف طريقة دخولك للصفقات هل بمجرد اغلاق اربع ساعات مثلا تنظر الى المؤشر وتعمل عليه الصفقات؟ وهل يشترط عدم المتاجره وقت الاخبار ايضا؟ 
دمت بخير

----------


## aljadani

رفـــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## ابو عنتر2

اقوى مجهود من احلى شباب

----------


## boto1199

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع على مجهوده وعلى المؤشر

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

تخلصوا منه واستخدموا هذا بدلاً منه

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

بتغير الفريم يعطيك القوة على مدى الشموع

----------


## فيلسوف البادية

تحديث شهري:
الباوند كندي اقوى الازواج حركة الشهر المنصرم-ابريل 2017
الكيبل صعد بنسبة 5.719% امام الكندي-انظر للصورة- مما يعني ان الكندي هبط امام الباوند بنسبة 5.409 % (مقلوب الاول ناقص 1 وضرب الكل في 100%) 
كم سيصحح من هذا الارتفاع المجنون؟ ومتى؟
الاسبوع الماضي نجم الحركة اليورو نيوزلندي

----------


## Robo_Coder

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير  ممتاز

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------


## shivaa

تمام بارك الله فيك

----------


## Fidater

السلام عليكم
شكرا على النشر

----------


## اشرف توفيق

شكرا لك

----------


## aljadani

موضوع قديم جميل

----------


## hamied_azez

هل مازال المؤشر يعمل ؟؟

----------

